# Kernel Panic: No Init Found [RISOLTO]

## Cagnulein

Salve ragazzi, ieri ho installato per la prima volta una Gentoo

ho completato l'installazione senza errori seguendo la guida che ho trovato sul sito.

Sono partito dallo stage 1.

Faccio tutto fino alla fine poi riavvio....al riavvio mi appare questa scritta

```
Kernel Panic: No Init Found
```

Ho forse sbagliato a configurare fstab? come posso modificarlo senza riiniziare l'installazione da capo?

THXLast edited by Cagnulein on Sun Sep 28, 2003 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Kernel Panic: No Init Found
> ```
> ...

 

Probabilmente hai sbagliato ad indicare la root al kernel. Cosa usi, grub o lilo? Verifica di aver messo la root giusta nel file di configurazione. Per farlo o avvii con il live cd e rifai il chroot (come quando hai installato) o se usi grub puoi farlo usando la shell di grub, digitando "e" sulla voce del menu di grub da modificare. Per dubbi o domande chiedi pure (benvenuto tra noi  :Wink:  )

----------

## Cagnulein

grazie per il benvenuto e la risposta  :Wink: 

uso lilo, appena finisco di rippare questo dvd ci provo e poi vi faccio sapere   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cagnulein

ho in parte risolto  :Wink:  avevi ragione tu...

ora ho un altro problema, all'avvio mi dice 

```
modprobe: Invalid line 135 in /etc/modules.devfs include
```

io questo file non l'ho toccato, nella guida non viene menzionato...sapete qls voi?

----------

## shev

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> sapete qls voi?

 

Guarda se questo  può servirti (sempre cercare su google e forum prima  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Cagnulein

grazie 1000, provo e poi vi faccio sapere

----------

## Cagnulein

ci sono riuscito, (anche se dopo ho incontrato altri problemi che sono riuscito a risolvere da solo  :Wink:  )

cmq ora non mi trova la eth0 che è montata sulla mobo con nforce 2...mi saròò scordato di metterla nel kernel..

cmq grazie ancora!

----------

## Cagnulein

tutto ok: ho dato un bel emerge nforce-net e tutto è andato a posto  :Wink: 

ora sto installando kde...vi faccio sapere

----------

## shev

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> tutto ok

 

Allora tag [Risolto] nel titolo  :Wink: 

----------

